# who builds tank stands?



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a 180 bowfront that needs a new stand. Anybody company that builds? My insurance is kinda wanting a commercial stand rather than a home built. I sourced a welding shop to build a frame and a cabinet guy to make door panels.
I was hoping for a company that built complete stands.

Any thoughts?


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Last time I was at advance reef aquatics, there were some very nice metal stands with very well done powder coat to protect from rust. Give home a ring to get quote.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

great!!
Thanks!


----------

